# Lots of questions! Raising Sheep vs. goats



## hollymh (Jul 14, 2014)

We just bought the farm... literally. We are starting to build soon and I would like to keep sheep or goats, Im pretty open to either but have been hearing horror stories about the goats. I eventually will get a horse or two, I already have chickens and rabbits and the cattle came with the farm but before we move forward on anything with small livestock I want to know what Im in for! I have heard that goats will constantly escape and jump all over out cars and pretty much destroy anything and everything. What are your thoughts on keeping sheep vs. goats, are sheep less destructive? I wont get them for another 6-9 months but I want to be fully prepared and I have A LOT of work ahead. Thx!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 14, 2014)

I think that people either love goats or hate them, or haven't been around them enough to know.  Our 3 goats cause more trouble than our flock of 50 sheep. That being said, if you set yourself up to succeed from the start (i.e. secure fences, etc...), goats could be great. I wouldn't say that either our goats or sheep are destructive, but I know that some people have issues with destructive behavior (mainly in the males). 

What are your goals for owning sheep or goats? Pets? Meat? Milk? Wool/fiber?


----------



## finns&fjords (Jul 14, 2014)

I've not had goats since I was a child, nor would I want them. I do have a flock of 15-20 sheep; easy to handle and contain. We have various trees that the sheep won't strip the bark off of like a goat will. My flock also keeps the weeds down.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats Holly!  I love having both sheep and goats- I recommend that you go visit farms where people have sheep or goats *that they regularly interact with* so you can get an idea of their personalities.  Good infrastructure is so important.  Fences not only make good neighbors they make it so much easier to properly care for your animals.  Also be aware that some sheep breeds (like dorpers)are more browserish in nature and WILL strip bark off your trees or eat your flowers if they taste good.  I have an ewe that is good at opening gates and letting the whole herd out, you just never know!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a total newb that has been providing free labor on two different farms while I'm learning the ropes (one dorper sheep and the other Kiko/Boer X).  My original intent was to raise primarily goats but like others have said you need a better infrastructure for them.  Having spent several weekends handling both types we will be getting sheep next spring primarily for the difference in costs of fencing.  Either would serve our plans but we have decided that sheep fit our budget and abilities better.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree that you should figure out what you're looking for in produce from them, sort out what breed you'd be interested in for either species to narrow it down, then visit some farms with the breeds you're interested in to ask your questions and see what kind of setup you'll need. Then choose which one you want. 
I'm sure there are tons of horror stories, but I love my goats and wouldn't trade them for anything


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2014)

What do you want them for? Meat? Fiber? Milk? Pets? Lawn maintenance? Brush control? Your purpose for keeping small ruminants will determine which species would be a good fit for you, and then you can then decide which breed is good for you.


----------



## hollymh (Jul 16, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> I think that people either love goats or hate them, or haven't been around them enough to know.  Our 3 goats cause more trouble than our flock of 50 sheep. That being said, if you set yourself up to succeed from the start (i.e. secure fences, etc...), goats could be great. I wouldn't say that either our goats or sheep are destructive, but I know that some people have issues with destructive behavior (mainly in the males).
> 
> What are your goals for owning sheep or goats? Pets? Meat? Milk? Wool/fiber?


A little bit of everything! We wont likely use them for meat, if we do we will sell them off I am just now getting to where I can process my chickens. I will use the fiber/wool and they will be there to help with yard control, but we have 93 acres so they will be kept around the house to maintain that area.


----------



## hollymh (Jul 16, 2014)

SheepGirl said:


> What do you want them for? Meat? Fiber? Milk? Pets? Lawn maintenance? Brush control? Your purpose for keeping small ruminants will determine which species would be a good fit for you, and then you can then decide which breed is good for you.



 Mostly lawn/brush control but we would like a dual purpose animal, we will utilize everything the type provides. We already have cattle, I have experience with goats but not with sheep. We will have a fenced area around the house and then an animal pen.  My main concern is destruction, I was hoping with so much acreage they would behave better lol wishful thinking I am sure!


----------

